# CFLAGS (-mtune / -march / -m64) for intel core duo 2

## jabol

So, now Intel Core Duo 2 is a 64bit processor. But from what I've read in man gcc (4.1.0), there are only optimization flags available for amd64 platform, not for intel core duo 2. I'm sure some of you run 64bit systems on intel core duo 2. Or does this processor not fully support this architecture? What CFLAGS do you use (of those considering cpu)?

Greatings

----------

## PaulBredbury

See thread. Search forums for "core2".

----------

## jabol

thx and sorry for spamming

----------

